# UOA German Castrol Audi A4 2.0T



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you guys think?
Background: I idle quite a bit (and in these cold temperatures, let it warm up). However, I do 800km every other weekend so I was shocked at how much fuel dilution is still left in the oil...
Look at my flashpoint, fuel dilution, and then look how many KM's i've put on it.
Scary isn't it?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: UOA German Castrol Audi A4 2.0T (vliou)*

Yowza that may be the worst showing of GC to date. 23% viscosity loss in 2700 miles. Just to double check, you were using castrol syntec "european formula" which says "made in germany" on the back? There is also a syntec 0w30 which does not say "european formula" on the front and says "made in usa" on the back. I have seen them side-by-side on autozone shelves in the past but don't know if they still do that.
If it is GC, you have already identified the problem, idling. Limit idling to only what is necessary and never let it idle to warm up and your numbers should improve dramatically. Good job in doing a UOA which clearly shows the problem.
Tin is higher than expected for a short run. I would keep an eye on that in future UOAs but nothing to be alarmed about. 


_Modified by saaber2 at 3:39 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: UOA German Castrol Audi A4 2.0T (saaber2)*

Hey Saaber2, sorry - this is a double posted thread. I have requested this one to be closed. I figured it should be in the 2.0T FSI thread instead. I will post your comment and my reply on the other one.
SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION EVERYONE!
See thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4726733


_Modified by vliou at 3:42 PM 1-18-2010_


----------

